# Topmodel Estella Warren wegen Fahrerflucht verhaftet!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Topmodel Estella Warren wegen Fahrerflucht verhaftet!​**
Betrunken am Steuer: Estella Warren sitzt im Gefängnis​*

Unglaublich! Gerade prasselt die Nachricht herein, dass Model und Schauspielerin Estella Warren wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer seit gestern Abend in einem Gefängnis in Los Angeles sitzt. Aber dem nicht genug, sie ist in ihrem betrunken Zustand doch glatt in drei Autos gefahren, beging Fahrerflucht und hat bei ihrer Festnahme dann noch einen Polizisten getreten.

Das ehemalige COSMOPOLITAN Covermodel hat schon in mehreren Kinofilmen die Hauptrolle gespielt. Dazu gehörten auch die Neuverfilmung von „Planet of the Apes“ und „Kangaroo Jack“. Wir sind platt, dass die Schönheit sich nicht nur betrunken hinters Steuer setzte, sondern sich auch noch mit einem Polizisten anlegte.

So berichtet die News-Site TMZ, dass die 32-jährige Schauspielerin doch tatsächlich in drei parkende Autos crashte, doch statt den Unfall zu melden, fuhr Estella Warren schnurstracks weiter. Zwei Polizisten hatten den Vorfall beobachtet und folgten dem Model. Beim Versuch sie zu verhaften, wehrte sie sich und trat einen der Männer noch gegen das Schienenbein. Da fehlen einem wirklich die Worte, dagegen ist Lindsay Lohan ein Waisenkind.

*Was sagt ihr dazu, dass Estella Warren betrunken Auto fuhr und nach ihrem Unfall Fahrerflucht beging?*


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## beachkini (27 Mai 2011)

> fuhr Estella Warren schnurstracks weiter


 wohl eben nicht


----------



## posemuckel (27 Mai 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> wohl eben nicht



happy010happy010happy010happy010


----------

